# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  bộ phần mềm mã nguồn mở

## rickyson280287

mình thấy bây giờ các phần mềm mã nguồn mở đang rất thịnh và cũng sẽ là một điều tất yêys thôi.
mình có nghe trên TV ở trung tâm công nghệ Việt nam tại hà nội đang phát hành bộ sản phẩm phần mềm mã nguồn mở miễn phí mà không nhớ địa chỉ của Trung Tâm có bác nòa biết thì pót lên hộ mình các nha

----------


## giamcannhanh

phan mem ma nguon mo cho phep nguoi su dung xem va chinh sua code source
Nhung van de o day la lam sao de mo code source ra xem ma chinh sua ????????
nhưng mã nguồn mở gì ma chằng thể coi dược source thì cứ goi là phan mềm miễn phí chứ goi là nguồn mở làm chi cho mắc cô

----------

